
Ask HN: What are your personal plans around coronavirus? - nrs26
I have been following the news about how technology companies are restricting travel and encouraging people to work from home, but I&#x27;m curious what your personal plans are.<p>If you&#x27;re comfortable doing so - please post what country you&#x27;re in.
======
JohnFen
I'm in the US. At this time, I haven't felt the need to make any special plans
regarding coronavirus.

